# Diamond Dog Food



## Rico1BadDog (Feb 26, 2011)

I used diamond lamb and rice for my Bulldog-Pomeranian mix for 16 years. He lived a long healthy life. I put him on it when he was a puppy and found he had allergies. I greatly helped with the allergy problem. I felt it was a very good dog food and very reasonably priced. I used to only find it at the feed stores, not sure where all it is available at now.


----------



## adrian_zuniga (Aug 13, 2011)

i have a white bull terrier and i have always had him on diamond and it has worked really good.


----------



## L_Fawcett (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been feeding my Corgi and Aussie/Border Collie mix the Chicen and Rice Naturals for years and they do very well on it.


----------



## cc2 (Sep 13, 2011)

this food is available at menards. or you ca do a search to see where else it is


----------



## Jennifer17 (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried many foods and found out that my lab had allergies to corn, so when I purchased Diamond dog food, she has had no problems.


----------



## DHad (Oct 12, 2011)

I have recently switched over from Purina Puppy Chow to Diamond Puppy Formula. He nows eats his entire bowl of food, no longer has any negative bowel issues, his behavior has improved drastically. I've considered Blue Buffalo but after seeing the extremely high price, I was consulted that this food was an excellent alternative.


----------



## sophia1 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have been feeding my beagle/terrier mix Diamond Naturals and he has been doing great on it. He was eating Purina One and developed an allergy. After researching dog foods on line (dog food advisor), I went with this brand because of price and ingredients. Sure there are better dog foods but they do cost much more.


----------



## Diana4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Diamond Dog Food is a favorite of my two picky dogs, Casey & Toby.. Finding dry foods they would eat has been a tough battle.. Until I offered them Diamond Premium Adult & it was a homerun with them.. The great thing was, they both loved it.. Another positive we gained was wonderful shiny coats on them both.. Diamond has a very reasonable price compared to other high end dog foods & must taste really good because, they just love it... Give it a try, we think you will too.!!


----------



## Tim_Poninski (Nov 11, 2011)

I have use Diamond for 15 years and found that my dogs did well on it. I have raised collies and bird dogs for 30 years and lost many of them to cancers of one type or another. When my freind suggested I use diamond instead of purina products I changed over and have not had one single cancer in 15 years. I am no vet so decide for yourself. I do know that my dogs get lots of exercise from trail riding or herding and their weight and activity level stay good much more so than before.


----------



## anthony1 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have 2 BOXER bulldogs. Very energetic dogs that are hard to keep weight on when they run loose on our 40. I have tried 3 different feeds in 6 years. They are Hunter's Special from Sunshine Mills. I will never buy it again. The dogs had reactions or allergies. Their eyes were very red and they were not very active after eating this feed. I then went to Enhance dog food and this is a very good feed for my dogs. I have since swapped to Diamond for 3 years due to the amount of feed consumed to keep my dogs healthy. It takes less Diamond ( Cost Efficient) and they look healthier and seem to be very active now at a older age. Diamond Rocks for Hooch and Dixie! I have to feed them a 24 or 26 percent protein with a 18 percent fat content to keep them solid.


----------



## watcherofspirits (Nov 10, 2012)

We've raised goldens for over 10 years now and started with Diamond, took a hasty step back when the food recalls started. But after trying several other foods some which caused digestive problems, others which the dogs plain didn't like. We went back to Diamond. Our dogs have a good healthy stable weight, shiny coats, eat with vigor. After discussion and much thought on the matter as our dogs are as much family as part of a breeding program. We decided that these days everything from baby formula to pace makers are being recalled at one time or another. And in fact one of the dog foods we used instead of Diamond was eventually recalled as well. There was no reason to ditch a normally good food over a recall. We just need to keep a close eye on recall lists. I get the FDA recalls via e mail and as always I keep an eye on our dogs for thriving, stomach upset and general not feeling well signs.


----------



## Ashley4 (Dec 30, 2011)

I switched to Diamond a few months back, I was really impressed with the product. Until 2 weeks ago I was getting to the bottom of the bag when I fed my 1 boxer and when i went to feed the other I scooped up a dead mouse!!!! Now we keep our food closed at all times and there was NO holes in the bag. It was too late, my boxer already ate his food. A day later he became very very ill. It was to the point that we did not know if he would make it through the night!He had a fever of 104.5, couldn't eat,stand or drink. I was up with him all night long just to keep him comfortable until the vets office opened. I took him to the vet to find out that he had got a parsisite and he was very ill! He had to get shots and be put on meds for 2 weeks along with a bland diet for a week. I wrote to the company telling them how disappointed I was and the response I got was not what i expected. They pretty much said they did not believe there dog food could do that to an animal. Also saying that my vet did not know what she was talking about!! I asked to speak to a manager after e-mails were never returned! Only to be put on the phone with the vet! I will never buy from them and I'm switching my dog food ASAP!!


----------



## bob8 (Feb 9, 2012)

I switched to Diamond Natural lamb and rice formula for my 5 yr old lab. His coat is really healthy and not alot of stool.He has alot of energy and only requires about 16 oz. a day. This formula has no wheat corn or soy. After looking at a number of other brandes on this site it seems to be the best for the buck.I cant afford the top 4.I tried the high performance formula but he wouldnt eat it,but he likes the lamb and rice. very good product.


----------



## bob8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry forgot to rate the product,id give it a 8


----------



## doglover2 (Mar 31, 2012)

This was just released today. Diamond recall – 

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/diamond-dog-food-recall.html

Do not purchase Diamond made products right now. There is more to this.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Diamond Pet Foods Voluntarily Recalls Limited Number of Dry Dog Food Bags Due to a Potential Health Risk. 
Recall is limited to one formula of Diamond Naturals distributed to 12 states; no illnesses reported.

Yeah there is a recall on DIAMOND NATURALS- NO ILLNESS REPORTED-NO OTHER PRODUCTS ARE AFFECTED. SO THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH KIRKLAND. The same thing happened with Merrick several times, I still use their products too.Both my dog LOVE Merrick. I bet there is salmonella in your meat and eggs in your fridge, and mine too. They found it in either Jif or Skippy peanut butter awhile ago too.

Consumer Contact: 800-442-0402
Media Contact: 816-255-1974

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE – April 06, 2012

Diamond Pet Foods is voluntarily recalling Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice. This is being done as a precautionary measure, as the product has the potential to be contaminated with salmonella. No illnesses have been reported and no other Diamond manufactured products are affected.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Please read this, it talks about raw and kibble and salmonella. This is discussion purely about bacteria and your dog. If you are looking for a discussion about dogs spreading bacteria to humans, go here.

Yes, the bacteria in raw meat might hurt your dog IF the dog already has an immunocompromised system or some underlying problem. Raw diets have also been blamed for causing things like pancreatitis and kidney disease, when in reality the underlying disease was already there and was brought to light by the change in diet. Dogs are surprisingly well-equipped to deal with bacteria. Their saliva has antibacterial properties; it contains lysozyme, an enzyme that lyses and destroys harmful bacteria. Their short digestive tract is designed to push through food and bacteria quickly without giving bacteria time to colonize. The extremely acidic environment in the gut is also a good bacteria colonization deterrent. People often point to the fact that dogs shed salmonella in their feces (even kibble-fed dogs do this) without showing any ill effects as proof that the dog is infected with salmonella. In reality, all this proves is that the dog has effectively passed the salmonella through its system with no problems. Yes, the dog can act as a salmonella carrier, but the solution is simple—do not eat dog crap and wash your hands after picking up after your dog.

Even kibble-fed dogs regularly shed salmonella and other bacteria. Most of the documented cases of severe bacterial septicemia are from kibble-fed animals or animals suffering from reactions to vaccines. Commercial pet foods have been pulled off shelves more than once because of bacteria AND molds that produce a deadly toxin. The solution? Use common sense. Clean up well and wash your hands. And think about your dog—this is an animal that can lick itself, lick other dogs, eat a variety of disgusting rotting things, and ingest its own feces or those of other animals with no ill effects. The dog, plain and simple, can handle greater bacterial loads than we can. Can dogs get sick from the bacteria? I suppose they can. But it is rare and usually indicative of an underlying problem, especially when one stops to consider how much bacteria that dog probably comes in contact with every single day. One must ask “Why this dog? Why now? What has made this particular dog susceptible to bacterial overgrowth?” Something is not ‘right’ regarding the dog’s health—a healthy dog does not suffer from bacterial infections or bacterial septicemia. That is just common sense. A dog suffering from “salmonella poisoning” is obviously not healthy, especially when compared to a dog that ate the same food with the same salmonella load but is perfectly healthy and unaffected. The first dog has suffered a ‘breakdown’ in its health that allowed the bacteria to become a problem; if one is talking in homeopathic medicine terminology, this is simply one more symptom that shows the dog is suffering from chronic disease (see the Vaccines page for more information).

I put forth that it is the kibble, not the raw meat, that causes bacterial problems. Kibble in the intestine not only irritates the lining of the bowels but also provides the perfect warm, wet environment with plenty of undigested sugars and starches as food for bacteria. This is why thousands of processed food-fed animals suffer from from a condition called Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth, or SIBO (Lonsdale, T. 2001. Raw Meaty Bones. pg 85). Raw meaty bones, however, create a very inhospitable environment for bacteria, as RMBs are easily digestible and have no carbohydrates, starches, or sugars to feed the bacteria.

Can raw-fed dogs make other dogs sick? If the other dog has a suppressed immune system or some underlying problem, then perhaps a raw-fed dog can make another dog sick. But keep in mind the inordinate amount of bacteria dogs usually ingest anyway, not to mention the plaques of bacteria covering the teeth and gums of the kibble-fed dogs. People recall raw-fed dogs being the only dogs at dog shows that did not get sick with some communicable disease of some sort, and then instantly assume that it was those dogs that got all the other dogs sick. A more plausible explanation is that the raw-fed dogs have a much stronger immune system and are thus better equipped to fight off diseases and “canine common colds” that circulate at shows (and possibly that they have been vaccinated less than their kibble-fed counterparts, which results in a stronger immune system). For a more in-depth discussion of how processed foods suppress the immune system, please refer to Raw Meaty Bones.

Just some final thoughts on bacteria and raw: this is what finds its way into the “sterile” kibbled commercial foods:
“Meat products not intended for human consumption, such as inedible tissues, condemned portions of carcasses, and entire carcasses of condemned animals (eg, animals found to be dead, dying, disabled, or diseased at the time of slaughter), are also used for dog food. Because of the inherent nature of these products and the less stringent handling requirements, compared with products approved for human consumption, these products may contain high levels of bacterial contamination.” (LeJuene, J.T. and D.D. Hancock. 2001. Public health concerns associated with feeding raw meat diets to dogs. Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, 219(9): 1222.)

And as for commercial foods being “bacteria free” (an assumption that is often inferred when people put down raw diets because of the bacteria):
“Pet foods, commercial or homemade, provide an ideal environment for bacterial proliferation.” (LeJuene, J.T. and D.D. Hancock. 2001. Public health concerns associated with feeding raw meat diets to dogs. Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, 219(9): 1224.)

So do not be fooled into thinking kibbled, commercial pet food is a sterile, bacteria-free source of food! The starches, rancid fats, and sugars in kibbled foods provide much better food sources for bacteria than the proteins in raw meat.


----------



## doglover2 (Mar 31, 2012)

I still would not buy any Diamond manufactured products. Just because they haven’t release anymore info about the other products, doesn’t mean it’s safe.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just opened a new bag of Kirkland Chicken and rice last week, and my dogs are fine. The limited recall is for Diamond Naturals Lamb and rice. No other formulas are affected.


----------



## Les (Apr 11, 2012)

Sue, if you are feeding any commercial dog food, your dog is subject to less than the best. Raw meat is a canines genetic choice. Other than that, I keep lamb & rice on the shelf for Pete as I've only found one better (don't remember the name, bought at Pet Smart and has to be refrigerated. Kibbles is for cows, pigs and poultry.


----------



## doglover2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great advice Les! I do feed Nature's Instint Raw food now. They like the Bison.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Les, am i imagining things, or are you talking to (and answering) yourself? lol


----------



## Grannycan (May 5, 2012)

Our 6 yr. old Lab developed a smelly flaking of his skin. After being told it was an over-abundance of yeast caused by years of corn consumption (the main ingredient in Dog Chow) we switched to Diamond Beef Meal and Rice. He will be 11 years old in October and hasn't had a skin (or smell) problem since. We will stick with Diamond.


----------



## Ryan2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Over all it sounds like a higher priced dog food sponcers your web site. We have American Bulkdogs and were feeding them middle of the line dog food and their allergies started to become bad. We switched over to Blue Buffalo and they cleared up but our bank account was cleared out. We heard about Diamond Naturals, switched over to it and our dogs are just as healthy, have nice looking coats and still have very limited numer of flair ups with ther allergies.


----------



## lynnmarie0123 (Jan 28, 2015)

i've been buying and feeding my 2 dogs Diamond Natural for tow years now and didnt even know about this recall till 5 minutes ago!!! I have had NO problems whatsoever with either of my two dogs. I switch it up each month with a different formula- but always stick with Diamond- and have had no trouble whatsoever in 2 years with either animal.


----------

